# Does Ibs cause bladder problems?



## Guest (Oct 23, 1999)

I have been treated for prostatitis, but I now think my problems could be Ibs. My symptoms are: Pain in the lower part of the stomach, excessive flatulance, irregular bowel movements, increased frequency of urination. No bacterial evidence of prostatitis was found. Please help!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 1999)

I have IBS as well and was diagnosed with "urethral syndrome" as well (excuse the spelling). It is characterized by frequent urination, and always feeling like you have to urinate even when you don'tHope that helps!Farrah


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I've got a urology appointment in 2 weeks to find out why I have intermittent pain w/urination, bladder spasms and urgency, especially at night. Could it be related to IBS? I'm terrified of all the tests I suppose they're going to run....thinking about how awful my colonoscopy was, and picturing same thing in the bladder...UGH! Anyone have any info on these tests and how bad they are?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zig, name the tests and I'll look for some info. for you.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Thanks, Eric! The two I heard about that scare me the most are cystoscopy and cystometrogram. My GP said I'll definitely be given at least the first one.


----------



## ziggy (Jul 30, 2001)

Hi everyone! I don't think IBS causes bladdar problems but who knows. I have a chronic bladdar disease called Interstitial Cystitis. I've had it for over 20 years now. I think all the stress I have live with has caused the IBS-C i suffer with and somehow they are all related. I've had every test imagineable for the bladdar so maybe I can help you. IC is a chronic need to urinate, stomach pain, pain with sex and other symptoms. Its terrible. There is no infection with it and by the way, there is no cure. Any questions, let me know. Bye


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

Ziggy I will have to disagree with you. According to my doctor, the bladder is very close to your rectum or colon or something, so they do affect each other. I am also diaganosed with irritable bladder because of increased frequency/urgency, but my urologist has found nothing wrong with me.<< SiMoN >>


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 1999)

I've suffered for years from irritable bladder complete with spasms as well as IBS and crohn's disease. Sometimes a loop of the bowel can lay on the bladder causing spasms, sometimes they just happen on their own. I've been treated for years by urologists and it appears that my bladder is my trigger organ. Meaning that, when I am stressed, etc....it affects my bladder. Some people get tummy aches, some headaches, etc..If you have a good doctor, the cystoscopy isn't painful. I have it done in the Dr's office. It's not fun, but it's not as bad as the dentist! There are a number of different medications to relieve the frequent urination problem. Feel free to email me if anyone has any questions. I've been the whole route more than once.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 1999)

I have also been diagnosed w/ IBS and about 1 year ago my urologist told me I had prostatitis. For those of you who have similar situations have you noticed that when you urinate, foam is visible in the bowl?Just wondering if anything is experiencing the same symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 1999)

I had a the camera up the bladder thing done and its not bad at all. They give you a little numbing medicine in the urethra before they do it. Just a little pressure. The doctors said I had IC. It often feels like I have a urinary tract infection but I dont. I also have pain with sex and the feeling like I have to urinate when I dont. They gave me some mild antibiotics to take as needed for urinary pain and a drug called pyridium which is a bladder pain medicine. It really helps with the pain, you can get this over the counter as well... its called uri-stat. Best of luck


----------

